# ...آثار حيرة العلماء



## اني بل (25 يونيو 2011)

*خطوط نازكا *​ 
تظهر في بعض مناطق صحراءالبيرو الجنوبية القاحلة خطوط هائلة الحجم تشكل لوحات أرضية تعرف باسم خطوط نازكا Nazca Lines نسبة إلى السهل الذي اكتشفت فيه، حيث لا يمكن ملاحظتها من الأرض مباشرة نظراً لامتدادها الهائل على أراضي يبلغ مجموع مساحتها 450 كيلومتر مربع، ولكن يمكن فقط مشاهدتها من علو مرتفع أو بالطائرة ، ويبلغ عدد الاشكال حوالى 300 شكل وما يدعو للدهشة أنها هائلة الحجم وفي منتهى الدقة الهندسية فكيف يتمكن شعب قديم من رسمها دون الإستعانة بطائرة أو نظام تحديد المواقع بالأقمار الصناعية أو GPS ؟! ​ 
عنكبوت​ 



 
أيادي​ 


 
طائر ﻿​ 


 
قرد ​ 


 
رجل فضاء ​ 


 
خطوط مشابهة في كازاخستان ​ 


 
ترابزيوم (معين منحرف)​ 


 
سحلية​ 


 
شجرة هوارنجو ​ 


 
ببغاء​ 


 
طائر فلامينغو ​ 


 
كلب ​ 


 
حوت​ 


 









 
في عام 1929 تمكنت مجموعة من المؤرخين بإنجاز وصف على أنه إكتشاف مذهل ، و كان مكتوباً على جلد غزال، وبعد الدراسة وإجراء البحوث وجدوا أنه خريطة مرسومة في عام 1513 من قبل "بيري رايس" وهو أدميرال (رتبة أمير بحرية) في البحرية التركية ، وفي الخريطة رسم أوروبا وشمال أفريقيا وسواحل البرازيل وعدد من الجزر (الآزور، الكناري، وجزيرة أنتيليا الأسطورية) وحتى القارة القطبية الجنوبية ! ، والمعروف أن إكتشاف القارة القطبية حدث بعدها بـ 300 سنة، الجزء الذي أثار معظم الغموض والحيرة هو ذلك الوصف الدقيق والمفصل لطبوغرافية وحدود القارة القطبية الجنوبية Antarctica تحت غطاء الجليد الذي يحجب عادة حدود القارة الفعلية أسفله، كان الجليد قد حجب حدود القارة منذ أكثر من 6000 سنة، فكيف تمكن أدميرال تركي منذ قرابة 500 سنة فقط من رسم خريطتها بعد أن غطى الجليد القارة في آخر 6,000 سنة ؟ ​ 






 
بنيت (مدينة نان مادول) Nan Madol في الفترة بين 200 قبل الميلاد إلى 800 بعد الميلاد ، على الحيود المرجانية بالقرب من ميكرونيسيا وتتكون من حوالي 100 جزيرة إصطناعية مصنوعة من أحجار بازلت عملاقة ومتصلة بدعائم جسرية ، فكيف تم نقل 250 مليون طن من أحجار البازلت بكل دقة في مكانها المناسب وإلى وسط لا مكان ؟ ولأي هدف منطقي ؟ وحتى بمقاييس اليوم سيكون ذلك العمل إنجازاً هندسياً مثيراً للإعجاب، إضافة إلى ذلك ما زال السبب وراء ذلك الإنجاز يلفه الغموض ، وعلماء الآثار لا يعلمون على وجه الدقة ما حدث لتلك الحضارة التي أتت بتلك الجزر الإصطناعية. ​ 






 
بالقرب من مدينة كيوزكو Cuzco الواقعة على إرتفاع 3,500 فوق سطح البحر تشمخ تلك الجدران التي أذهلت المستعمرين الإسبان، فقد أصابتهم الدهشة عندما إكتشفوا أن ذلك الشعب المهمل والذي ينقصه التفكير المنطقي (بحسب رأيهم) بنى تلك العجائب، والتي هي عبارة عن 3 جدران متمركزة يبلغ عرض إحداها 360 متر وإرتفاعه 6 أمتار ومصنوعة من كتل من الحجر كلسي يزن كل منها حوالي 300 طن، لم يستخدم في بناء الجدران أيأً من الملاط أو الإسمنت بل نحتت ووضعت كل كتلة بشكل ملتصق مع الكتلة الأخرى إلى درجة لا تستطيع إدخال نصل سكين بين كتلتين متجاورتين، حاول العلماء ببناء نموذج مصغر عن الجدران في سبيل معرفة طريقة بناءها ولكن جهودهم فشلت في إستنساخ الوصلات الشديدة الإحكام بين جدران ساك سايهوامان. ​ 






 
كشفت الحفريات في عام 1898 في قبر با-دي-إيمن في منطقة سقارة في مصر عن طائر سقارة وهي قطعة منحوتة بشكل طائر ومصنوعة من خشب الدلب (الجميز) وتزن أقل من 40 غرام ويبلغ طول إمتداد الجناحين أكثر من 7 إنشات (17.7 سنتمتر )، ويعود تاريخها إلى حوالي 200 سنة قبل الميلاد، ونظراً للنقص في المعلومات والوثائق ذات الصلة بالقطعة المذكورة فقد وضعت تكهنات بشأنها، في الواقع أثبتت هذه القطعة أن قدماء المصريين كانوا على معرفة بمبادئ علم الطيران ، لكن هل تكون تلك القطعة ببساطة عبارة عن لعبة يلهو بها طفل ؟ أم أنها تخدم نوعاً من الطقوس ؟، بغض النظر عن هدف إستخدامها فإن لشكل القطعة عدد من المزايا الفعلية لدى الطيور. حيث تمثل تلك القطعة بذيلها العمودي طائرة أو طائرة شراعية أو طيراً مجهول وفعلاً أجريت إختبارات على نموذج له نفس شكل القطعة وأثبت أنه شكل قابل للطيران في إختبار حجرة دينامية الهواء .و توصل العلماء إلى إستنتاج مفاده أن القطعة لا يمكن أن تمثل طائرة فعلية نظراً للإفتقار إلى تكنولوجيا المحركات في ذلك الزمان ولذلك رجحوا أنها تمثل طائرة شراعية. ​ 






 
توصف آلية أنتيكيثارا Antikythera على أنها أول كومبيوتر ميكانيكي معروف حتى الآن، وقد عثر عليه في أنقاض سفينة غارقة بالقرب من جزيرة أنتيكيثارا اليونانية ، وهي آلة مصممة لحساب المواقع الفلكية وتتألف من صندوق و دوارات على سطحها ومركبة من مسننات دائرية شديدة التعقيد ، وجعل مستوى العالي من التعقيد العلماء إلى قبول فكرة أن الهندسة الإغريقية القديمة وصلت مستوى عال لم تذكره أي من الكتب القديمة في نفس الفترة، وكان يظن في السابق أن هذا النوع من الآليات ليس من المفترض أن يكون موجوداً في ذلك الزمان بناء على ما نعرفه ، البروفسور (مايكل إدموندز) من جامعة كارديف والذي قاد فريق البحث لدراسة الآلة المذكورة يقول:"هذا جهاز مذهل ، وهو فريد من نوعه ، التصميم جميل والمعلومات الفلكية دقيقة ، والطريقة التي صمم فيها ترسم علامات التعجب ! ، فمن صنعه أتقن صنعه بكل حرص، ووفقاً لعاملين هما القدم والندرة أعتبر تلك الآلية أكثر قيمة من لوحة الموناليزا". ​ 






 
في عام 1938، قاد عالم الآثار د. تشي بو تاي بعثة إلى قلب بايان-كارا-أولا Baian-Kara-Ula في الصين وحقق إكتشافاً مذهلاً، فقد حملت الكهوف المجاورة آثار حضارة قديمة ، وعثر على مئات من الأقراص الحجرية المدفونة تحت التراب والمبعثرة في جوف الكهف، ولحد هذا لا شيء مذهل في ما ذكر، لكن الأقراص كانت شبيهة بأقراص الفونوغراف التي تسجل الأصوات، إذ بلغ قطر الأقراص 9 إنشات (23 سنتمتر)، وفي مركز القرص اقتطع شكل دائري وعلى سطحه أخدود حلزوني الشكل ، ويعود تاريخ تلك الأقراص إلى أكثر من 10,000 سنة مضت ! ، ويمتد الشكل الحلزوني إلى خارج القرص مكوناً رموز تصويرية منمنمة (رموز لغة تعتمد الرسوم وليس الأبجدية غللا غرار الصينية والهيروغليفية) ، وكشفت دراسة تلك الرموز على الأقراص بعد ترجمتها عن قصة تتحدث عن مركبات فضائية اصطدمت في الجبال وكان يقودها أشخاص يطلق عليه اسم "دروبا" Dropa ! ​ 






 
في عام 1938 وخلال عمليات التنقيب عن الآثار في قرية عراقية تسمى (خوجه رابو) بالقرب من مدينة بغداد اكتشف العمال آنية فخارية صغيرة مصنوعة من الفخار المائل للصفرة يعود تاريخها إلى ألفي سنة مضت، تحتوي الآني الفخارية بداخلها على أسطوانة نحاسية مثبتة في مكانها بمادة الإسفلت ، و وجد علماء الآثار ضمن الأسطوانة قضيباً معدنياً مؤكسداً ، وفي عام 1940 إقترح (ويلهلم كونيغ) المدير الإلماني للمتحف الوطني في العراق أن الجهاز عبارة عن خلايا غلفانية وربما تكون استخدمت في طلي المواد الفضية بطبقة من الذهب من خلال الكهرباء المتولدة عن "البطارية" ، ولحد الآن لم يستطع أحد أن يبرهن على خطأ ذلك الإقتراح، خصوصاً أنه يلزم فقط ملأ الجهاز بمادة حمضية (أسيد) أو مادة ألكالاين لتوليد الشحنة الكهربائية. ​ 







 
في يونيو 1936 (أو 1934 حسب بعض المصادر) ، كان (ماكس هاهن) و زوجته (إيما) يتمشيان فلاحظا صخرة يبرز من نواتها خشب ، فقررا أن يأخذاها لمنزلهما بسبب غرابتها وبعد ذلك قاما بكسرها باستخدام مطرقة وإزميل . ومما أثار استغرابهما أن القطعة كانت تبدو نوعاً ما من المطارق القديمة . وعندما قام فريق من علماء الآثار بفحصها ووجدوا أن الصخرة التي كانت تغلف المطرقة التي بداخلها يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 500 مليون سنة مضت ، إضافة إلى ذلك بدأ جزء من قبضة المطرقة بالتحول إلى فحم (كما تلاحظ في الصورة الصغيرة في الأعلى) ، رأس المطرقة يحتوي على 96% من الحديد أي أنه نقي جداً بعكس ما يتم العثور عليه في الطبيعة ولا يمكن العثور عليه بدون إستخدام نوع من التكنولوجيا الحديثة . ​ 






 
يعتبر علم الجيولوجيا من العلوم الحديثة نسبياً ، فالتطورات التي أنجزت من خلال العلم التجريبي كانت مذهلة وساعدت في تطوير المجالات الأخرى من العلوم. لكن ما زالت هناك أمور تحتاج إلى تفسيرات ، ومع أن نماذج خلايا العسل معروفة إلا أنه لا يعرف سبب صناعة ذلك الشيء المعدني الموضح بالصورة ؟! والذي أثار إكتشافه العديد من الأسئلة. على سبيل المثال تم العثور على مستحاثة لأثر يد إنسان في حجر كلسي يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 110 مليون سنة ! ، ووكذلك تم العثور على مستحاثة لإصبع إنسان تعود إلى تاريخ مشابه، وإكتشاف مذهل عن آثار أقدام إنسان يلبس صندل يعود تاريخه إلى أكثر من 300 مليون سنة مضت، هذه الإكتشافات المذهلة حيرت المجتمع العلمي وجعلت العلماء يهرشون روؤسهم في سعيهم لتفسير ما حدث، وقبل 124 سنة تم العثور على أنابيب ومعدنية وبيضاوية الشكل ومحفورة في فرنسا، تحتوي هذه الكتلة الغير عادية من الفحم على أنبوب معدني لا يمكن أن يتشكل طبيعياً ​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع يا انى خصوصا العصفورة الفرعونيه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يونيو 2011)

_شكرااا جداا
للموضوع والصور
راائع جداا
ربنا يفرحك
_​


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> موضوع رائع يا انى خصوصا العصفورة الفرعونيه​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 
منووور يامارووووو
شكراااا كثثير
يعجز شو ممكن أقول 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرااا جداا_​
> _للموضوع والصور_
> _راائع جداا_
> _ربنا يفرحك_​


 
ويفرح قلبك ياغالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2011)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو فعلا حاجات تحير و تجنن كمان 
شكرا انى على الموضوع الشيق 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MAJI (28 يونيو 2011)

اشياء مذهلة 
لا اعرف لماذا جعلوا عجائب الدنيا عشرة او حتى عشرين 
هناك الكثير من العجائب في هذه الدنيا
حتى الواحد يتخيل ان هناك كائنات فضائية قد زارت الكرة الارضية في زمن ما 
الله اعلم 
شكرا على تعبك 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع يا اني بل بجد

وجهد متميز بعشق المواضيع دي انا ​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااو فعلا حاجات تحير و تجنن كمان *
> *شكرا انى على الموضوع الشيق *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ويباركك يارائعة
ميرسي لمحبتكم


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اشياء مذهلة
> لا اعرف لماذا جعلوا عجائب الدنيا عشرة او حتى عشرين
> هناك الكثير من العجائب في هذه الدنيا
> حتى الواحد يتخيل ان هناك كائنات فضائية قد زارت الكرة الارضية في زمن ما
> ...


 
بجد أحلى تقييم هو تواجدكم اللي أفرحني وشجعني
ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا اني بل بجد​
> 
> 
> وجهد متميز بعشق المواضيع دي انا ​


 
فرحانة انو من المواضيع اللي بتعشقها 
ميرسي لتقييمك واللي افرحني انو فرحك وعجبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الكيميائى (10 يوليو 2011)

مواضيع جميلة شكرا  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع فى منتهى التميز
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى​*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 يوليو 2011)

سبحان الله 

أولم يسيروا فى الارض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا اشد منهم قوه وأثاروا الارض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رائع انى
عودة جميلة باحلى الموضوعات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

*حقيقي موضوع رائع ومميز
يا ريت لو فيه روابط لكل جزء منه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> أولم يسيروا فى الارض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا اشد منهم قوه وأثاروا الارض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ياله ضيفوها للأعجاز العلمى للقرآن .......*


----------



## Bent Christ (10 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع و مميز​


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2011)

الكيميائى قال:


> مواضيع جميلة شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااا كثثير للتشجيع


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى التميز​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى *​


 
مرورك فرحني يادونا العزيزة


----------



## arlet (18 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع رائع جدا و مميز جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## dodoz (18 يوليو 2011)

_موضوع حلوو قوى
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

الكيميائى قال:


> مواضيع جميلة شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> أولم يسيروا فى الارض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا اشد منهم قوه وأثاروا الارض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها


 
منور 
ردك حلوووووو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *موضوع رائع انى*
> *عودة جميلة باحلى الموضوعات*


 
ميرسي جرجس
منور


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقيقي موضوع رائع ومميز*
> *يا ريت لو فيه روابط لكل جزء منه*


 
اوكيه رح احاول اجد روابط اله
منور ياصوت صارخ


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياله ضيفوها للأعجاز العلمى للقرآن .......*


 
هههههههههههه خلص وصلت هههههههه
منور


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> موضوع رائع و مميز​


 
منورة حبيبة قلبي


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2011)

حاجات عجيبة والله
زمن غير زمن 
شكر انى بل ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2011)

arlet قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا و مميز جدا
> شكرا لك


 





​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> موضوع رائع و مميز​


 
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

arlet قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا و مميز جدا
> شكرا لك


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## عاطف ياهو (23 أغسطس 2011)

_موضوع رائع وجميل ربنا يباركك يا (((( انى))))_


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _موضوع حلوو قوى_
> 
> _ميرسى يا قمر_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _موضوع رائع وجميل ربنا يباركك يا (((( انى))))_


 
ربنا يباركك ياعاطف


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _موضوع حلوو قوى_
> 
> _ميرسى يا قمر_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
ويبارك حياتك


----------

